# Spring is here



## littleowl (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

I shot this a few years ago up in Maine near Southwest Harbor.  Probably near the end of May.


----------



## ossian (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous images, _*Bob*_ and _*littleowl*_. Love the colours in those images.

Over here, the plants are still struggling a bit to bloom but the birds are colouring up nicely.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

I took this shot in Boston near my office about two weeks after the Marathon Bombing.  It was surreal to see such beauty and knowing that such carnage had taken place near that same spot.  This is in Copley Square.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Another from Copley Square.  I was struck by the single red tulip amidst the sea of yellow.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

One from the Boston Public Garden.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nicely captured shots Ossian.  Love the colors/patterns of the birds.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

From the Charles River Esplanade.  I used to walk this way to my office and took my camera for a few days.


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

Love the blossom on that cherry tree, Bob.


----------



## ossian (Apr 7, 2016)

At last the sun has come out to shine on my daffs and fritillaria. It makes me feel like the miserable winter is past.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 7, 2016)

ossian, that is a beautiful bird!  What kind of bird is he?

What does your signature line say in English?


----------



## ossian (Apr 7, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> ossian, that is a beautiful bird!  What kind of bird is he?
> 
> What does your signature line say in English?


That is a goldfinch, guitarist. We seem to have different goldfinches here from those in North America. 

The signature is Scots Gaelic and is translated as the 'the breathing place of the Gael is on the summit'.


----------

